

Nodechat.js continued – authentication, profiles, ponies, and a meaner socket.io - taylorbuley
http://fzysqr.com/2011/03/27/nodechat-js-continued-authentication-profiles-ponies-and-a-meaner-socket-io/

======
taylorbuley
Follow-up to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2306423>

